# Do all dogs need regular worming tablets?



## MrMrMr (Sep 16, 2012)

We have a little Westie, now 2. The previous owner gave us a few worming tablets which we gave. However we haven't given anymore for about 7 months now, should we be?

She's fine, healthily eating well, exercising well and generally happy. So do all dogs need these worming tablets? If so why? How often? Which one is best?

Thanks


----------



## Terry Delgado (Aug 19, 2013)

All dogs should be wormed every three to six months, whether you see worms or not. There could be eggs or a tapeworm developing that you dont see. If you have children they could catch worms from an untreated dog, or could get an eye disease from dogs worms. Its most important to worm dogs!


----------



## MrMrMr (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh dear I better do it ASAP then. Any brand/type particular? As above she's a west highland 2 years old?

Thanks


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I only do it as and when I see the worms, if you are a responsible owner and pick up poo - you will see them. No point in over medicating a dog that doesn't need it. Most worms can be seen in stools but I would suggest reading up on the types of worms your dog can get. Then go from there. Whether you decide to medicate regularly or as and when is up to you.

I do however treat regularly for fleas (because my parents have an outdoor cat and we visit with the dogs) with a spot on that covers the treatments of Fleas and Flea Larvae, Roundworm, Hookworm, Heartworm and Ear Mites. Also treats Lungworm, Whipworm, Biting Lice, Sarcoptes and Demodex. But does not cover tape worm. So I look out for tapeworm when my dogs go to the toilet.

Advocate | Advocate for Dogs | Advocate for Cats | Buy Advocate Flea

This is a monthly one but you have to get a prescription from your vet to order off the site or you can buy it from your vet - they may however require to do a check up on your dog before they write you a prescription. And you will need another wormer for tape worm but this can be done every 6 months I believe. The best person to talk to is your vet.


----------



## MrMrMr (Sep 16, 2012)

Ah, now there's 2 answers to the same question, a yes and a no....

Haven't noticed anything in her poo, and yes of course we pick up, think I'd freak if I saw a worm in there like, errrhhh. 

So now which is it?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

MrMrMr said:


> Ah, now there's 2 answers to the same question, a yes and a no....
> 
> Haven't noticed anything in her poo, and yes of course we pick up, think I'd freak if I saw a worm in there like, errrhhh.
> 
> So now which is it?


Well I can't tell you that you HAVE to worm your dog because I am not a vet, nor a specialist.

But I only use advocate because it's the only flea treatment that hasn't been awful to use and my dogs get along well with it and because we visit my Mum who has an outdoor cat, who whilst is treated there is still the chance he carried fleas. And we walk in the country a lot so I like the fact that Advocate protects against ticks. It's just an added bonus that it does the worms and mites as well.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

MrMrMr said:


> Ah, now there's 2 answers to the same question, a yes and a no....
> 
> Haven't noticed anything in her poo, and yes of course we pick up, think I'd freak if I saw a worm in there like, errrhhh.
> 
> So now which is it?


As with so many things it's personal choice and there is no right or wrong answer. Do what you feel comfortable with. I worm roughly every 6 months but don't stick to a strict schedule with it and I only worm that often because I feed raw.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I worm when I remember ...perhaps every 12/18 months.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

We normally only worm once a year when they go for their booster.


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

I worm around every 3-4 months, whether a worm has been seen or not. I use drontal tablets


----------



## sopott (Dec 30, 2012)

I worm snoopy every 3-4 months. I use milbemax, prescribed by the vet. Snoopy does agree with advocate, and the other flea treatments do not protect against worms. So this is the only wormer he gets.


----------



## MrMrMr (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for replies. I think I may give her 1 then and just sort of when I remember every 6-12 months then, can't harm can it. I've seen Drontol in PETA at home so will just use that as seems to be popular?

So onto anything else then, someone above mentioned about flea treatment. Should this be given regularly periodically as well?

Anything else I should be giving medically? I know Westies suffer from skin conditions, anything I can give for prevention beforehand? We feed her Wainwright's from pets at home which is supposed to be decent. 

Thanks


----------



## Colliemad (Dec 30, 2011)

SLB said:


> Well I can't tell you that you HAVE to worm your dog because I am not a vet, nor a specialist.
> 
> But I only use advocate because it's the only flea treatment that hasn't been awful to use and my dogs get along well with it and because we visit my Mum who has an outdoor cat, who whilst is treated there is still the chance he carried fleas. And we walk in the country a lot so I like the fact that Advocate protects against ticks. It's just an added bonus that it does the worms and mites as well.


Advocate doesn't protect against ticks. Advocate is manufactured by Bayer, they make advantix as well which treats and prevents ticks, you can use the two together I think.


----------



## Terry Delgado (Aug 19, 2013)

Im afraid I must disagree with members that say you should only worm once a year, or when you see worms. The general advice from Vets is every three months or six months at the most. I have spent 25 years in the Pet Trade, and know that a dog can have worms without necessary seeing them, particularly Tape Worms.

Worms are nasty things and can affect your childs eye sight and intestines easily, especially if the dog licks you or the child.

I use Stronghold Flea protection for my dog which is a spot on treatment that also kills round worms. Drontal tablet every three months for added protection, as the Stronghold does not kill Tapeworms. Drontal is quite cheap from Pets at Home.

Not worth risking not treating in my opinion.


----------



## MrMrMr (Sep 16, 2012)

Terry Delgado said:


> Im afraid I must disagree with members that say you should only worm once a year, or when you see worms. The general advice from Vets is every three months or six months at the most. I have spent 25 years in the Pet Trade, and know that a dog can have worms without necessary seeing them, particularly Tape Worms.
> 
> Worms are nasty things and can affect your childs eye sight and intestines easily, especially if the dog licks you or the child.
> 
> ...


So I should use Drontol and a flea protection even if she doesn't have fleas? Even though I tell the kids l the time not to, she does link I their faces when she sees them so a bit worried!


----------



## Bryxy (Jun 6, 2013)

I use Advocate monthly and Drontal every five/six months. I used to only use Drontal but found out that it doesn't protect against lungworm so switched to Advocate which covers fleas as well so I could stop using Frontline. But I keep using Drontal because Advocate doesn't protect against tapeworm. 

I also think that it's important to keep up to date with flea and worming treatments, even if you pick apart your dogs faeces every time to check for worms there are some that are just too small to be seen with the unaided eye. I personally wouldn't take the risk especially if the dog was in contact with young children.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

You can have a worm count done twice a year if you don't want to worm your dog. I do use Drontal for round and tape worms but I'm not really sure they need it because I don't think worms are as common as vets would have you think. Mine are raw fed so I do it twice a year, no more and also have a worm count done to make sure they are clear of lung worm - which has always come back clear considering how many slugs and snails there are in my garden at night. It also tests for heart worm too. 
Worm Count | Wormcount.com

ETA - this protects against fleas, ticks, mites and mange. I use it before walks, I won't use unnatural products unless I really have too - so far in nine years I haven't. 
http://www.myitchydog.co.uk/csj-skinny-spray-repels-fleas-ticks-mites-mange-lice-flies.html


----------



## Terry Delgado (Aug 19, 2013)

MrMrMr said:


> So I should use Drontol and a flea protection even if she doesn't have fleas? Even though I tell the kids l the time not to, she does link I their faces when she sees them so a bit worried!


In my opinion, yes you should use both flea protection and Drontal wormer. The Flea protection is exactly what it says-flea protection. It will kill an odd flea that may hop on and keep the dog flea free. As has been stated elsewhere here also, some worms are microscopic so a wormer used regularly is also a protection. Hope this helps.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

My Millie hasnt been fleaed or wormed in over 2 years.

She has never had fleas and I rinse her after a wet / muddy walk (so 3-4 times a week) so would notice any skin complaints / fleas.

Im terms of worming I am very aware of my dogs condition and am confident I would notice any signs of problems. Although I did recently have a full worm count done for her from wormcount.com

Worm Count | Wormcount.com

She was tested for Lung Worm, Round Worms, Hook Worm, Whip Worm and tape worms.

It only cost £15 and gave me peace of mind she doesnt need worming.

She had no signs of any worms / larvae / eggs or any nasties.

This is something il continue to do every six months or as I feel necessary.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

MrMrMr said:


> We have a little Westie, now 2. The previous owner gave us a few worming tablets which we gave. However we haven't given anymore for about 7 months now, should we be?
> 
> She's fine, healthily eating well, exercising well and generally happy. So do all dogs need these worming tablets? If so why? How often? Which one is best?
> 
> Thanks


Worming regulary is a hot issue 

The thing with worming is - your dog either has worms or she hasn't. You cannot worm "prophylactically". There is no product ensuring that your dog won't get worms 2 days after you gave her her last worming tablet/powder.

Meaning, if your dog HASN'T got worms you are treating her needlessly. If she HAS worms it will kill them but she may pick up new worms the next day.

I think the recommended schedule from vets is every 3 months? I suppse that this is underpinned by the belief that most dogs will pick up worms now and then. IMO, depending on where you live and what your dog snaffles up when out and about, every 3 months is overkill.

As for a wormer, I infinitely prefer Panacur to everything else on the market. The product has an established safety profile, it can be given to vitually every animal on the planet - from hamsters to hippos - and depending on dosage it treats everything from common worms to giardia to lungworms. Suitable from very young pups to very old seniors. Never had, or heard, of a side effect to Panacur.

When my own dogs were young I had 2x yearly fecal tests and, if necessary, wormed them. After that, I HAD to worm them each time we travelled abroad with them anyhow. I would worm a dog at least once a year.

Do ask your vet about a faecal test if you are unsure about worming her needlessly. Can't remember what I paid for the analysis, but it wasn't exhorbitant.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't use commercial wormers or flea treatments so i don't give them the same as normal.

I use diatomaceous earth for worming and garlic for fleas, and give both 2 - 3X a week


----------



## Ponies78 (Aug 24, 2013)

I thought, from reading packets, that the likes of Frntline, Advocate etc, that they protected your dog for a certain period of time?! Confused.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Terry Delgado said:


> Im afraid I must disagree with members that say you should only worm once a year, or when you see worms. The general advice from Vets is every three months or six months at the most. I have spent 25 years in the Pet Trade, and know that a dog can have worms without necessary seeing them, particularly Tape Worms.
> 
> Worms are nasty things and can affect your childs eye sight and intestines easily, especially if the dog licks you or the child.
> 
> ...


So all stuff that could be brought in a pet store?? 

I worm puppies regulaly but rarely worm adult dogs, maybe once a year or so. I also don't use flea treatment and touch wood in all my years of dog owning must be about 25 year I'd say  I've never had a problem..

OP you need to go with what you feel comfortable doing, there is a strong inclination to throw every chemical and the kitchen sink at our dogs and cats on the just in case basis..... We tend to imho over medicate them because the Vet's ( who make money out of it) and manufacturers and Pet Trade ( who make money out of it) tell us we should and we are bad if we don't.............

It's your pet so you need to chose what you feel comfortable with...


----------



## PiercePiemr (5 mo ago)

MrMrMr said:


> Thanks for replies. I think I may give her 1 then and just sort of when I remember every 6-12 months then, can't harm can it. I've seen Drontol in PETA at home so will just use that as seems to be popular?
> 
> So onto anything else then, someone above mentioned about flea treatment. Should this be given regularly periodically as well?
> 
> ...


Hello. Occasionally someone will post that they worm their adult dogs. Not because they are ill but as part of a preventive program. Is this really necessary? Do you worm your dog on a regular basis? Why? I'll be asking my vet about this, but just wanted to see what folks think about it.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I worm our two every six months.

Personally, I don't believe in monthly worming for adult dogs.

Puppies need to be wormed at around three weeks of age, five weeks, seven weeks and monthly until they're six months old.

Pregnant bitches need a specialised worming regime.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

PiercePiemr said:


> Hello. Occasionally someone will post that they worm their adult dogs. Not because they are ill but as part of a preventive program. Is this really necessary? Do you worm your dog on a regular basis? Why? I'll be asking my vet about this, but just wanted to see what folks think about it.


I worm my dogs every six months (same as Rafa) but if dogs are raw fed they need worming more regularly.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I live in an area where heartworm is prevalent (spread by mosquitoes) so all my dogs get a dose of ivermectin every 45 days which also works on intestinal parasites. 
Just to note some collies cannot safely take ivermectin, there is an easy test to see if your collie carries that particular gene though.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It's every 6 months with me, too. Panacur in June and Drontal for Xmas.


----------

